

Developing ClojureScript Live with Figwheel – ClojureWest Talk - brucehauman
http://rigsomelight.com/2015/05/01/developing-clojurescript-with-figwheel.html

======
brucehauman
This is author here. I'm available for questions.

~~~
lgas
No questions, but just wanted to say thanks a ton for making an awesome tool
that's made my life better!

~~~
brucehauman
Dude! You are welcome!

------
datahead
Go Bruce! Figwheel is awesome.

